# fading cell background color?



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I want the background color of a cell to fade lighter as it goes from left to right - how do you do this? do I have to somehow create it as a gif then add it as a background or can dreamweaver CS3 do it on spec?

I dont know how to create it as a GIF anyway , I do have photoshop , illustrator and fireworks


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

It is called a gradient and can be made as a .Jpg file to save space, if you want to make one using pictures.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

ive managed to create the plain background as a jpg in paint... now how/what do I use to add gradient to it?

thanks


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

Paint cannot make gradients, however Fireworks can. I found the following link, http://spectrum.troy.edu/~techtip/classes/tutorials/fireworks/fw2004/gradient/gradient.htm , which should be able to explain it better than me but if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

thanks for that - its for MX2004 but i managed to find it in CS3 but it grades from top to bottom - i want left to right

thanks


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

When you click on the gradient, a line with a box on one end and a circle on the other should appear. Hover near the box untill the curved arrow appears then rotate it to change the direction of the gradient. In order to make it a left to right gradient you will also need to move the circle by dragging it. Try experimenting untill you get the gradient you want.


----------



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

theres nothing that you mention in Fireworks CS3
when you select gradient a box appears from which you have to choose linear etc.... edge and texture can be changed... but theres no line with box and circle


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Id you want a gradient, I'll make it for you.
What size, colors, vertical, or horizontal?
If you want to do it yourself in fireworks


----------

